# A Gentle soull



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Brisco a formerly hard charging Airedale( VPG3. PSA full suit certified,FH, Master Retriver(HWA) and one time Coyote hunter) got his Canine Good Citizenship and Therapy dog certification last night....Kasbah a 16 month import Airedale did the CGS sucessfully but definitly is not ready for any nursing home or hospital work. (Will have to defuse the rocket that is attached to her nether parts)
Between her other activities we will work on it.​


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Weiss said:


> Brisco a formerly hard charging Airedale( VPG3. PSA full suit certified,FH, Master Retriver(HWA) and one time Coyote hunter) got his Canine Good Citizenship and Therapy dog certification last night....Kasbah a 16 month import Airedale did the CGS sucessfully but definitly is not ready for any nursing home or hospital work. (Will have to defuse the rocket that is attached to her nether parts)
> Between her other activities we will work on it.​


good job... 

what is the meaning of PSA full suit certified? just curious. Does that mean the dog passed his pdc?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep if thats the test before PSA 1....Brisco was a sleeve guy until then.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Weiss said:


> Yep if thats the test before PSA 1....Brisco was a sleeve guy until then.


gotcha...
just never heard it put that way, that the dog is fully suit certified.

congrats again, super....


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice, Ed. Versatile dog, that Brisco. He's a nice dog!

On a related topic, we have had Stew out to training a few times...I think he's got the bug again!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Great to hear from you...Keep Stew training, Lennox should have great potential!

http://www.vom-treffenwald.de/tagebuch_aktuell.shtml


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Lennox's mother and my girls grandmother

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/36298/Bora-vom-Treffenwald

Google translate her(breed judge description)


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

He's a nice pup...along with his GSD...


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations! I've heard a lot of great things about Briscoe (his mom was pretty impressive when I met her at almost 12 years old!).. what a great representative of the breed


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Congratulations! I've heard a lot of great things about Briscoe (his mom was pretty impressive when I met her at almost 12 years old!).. what a great representative of the breed


Thank you from the both of us ....getting him was a great piece of luck.
I'm optimistic about him as Lucy his mother is till around and still putting up with Stew.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats Ed! Fantabulous job with your Dales!\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Stew Tardif (Oct 30, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Congratulations! I've heard a lot of great things about Briscoe (his mom was pretty impressive when I met her at almost 12 years old!).. what a great representative of the breed


Thanks Britney! Luci - well - she just doesn't act her age. 

Ed nice! Briscoe is \\/


----------

